# pics of my lawn reno



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

I know there was more than a few of you guys doubting a spring renovation. I must admit, I was a little nervous myself, but I wanted to post a pic or 2 of my lawn so far.

Keep in mind this seed went thru the ringer. I sowed it early spring here in Michigan when we had a early warm up (about 55 degrees). Then in typical Michigan fashion, we got hit with a ice storm, freezing rain, 2ish inches of snow, hail all within a couple weeks after I planted all this grass!!! I thought for sure I lost it all...

I'm pleased to report it turned out very well, with very few thin spots

Seed used was turf gem 2 tttf mixed with VIP 3 perennial ryegrass!. I'm loving the tttf. It looks like kbg (as far as blade looks), but can handle the weather better!!

Here is a pic or 2 of my lawn so far!!


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

Turf Gem 2 TTTF mixed with VIP 3 perennial rye

Grass in the pic is about 3 weeks old, and was just mowed for the first time. Since then it has filled in even more and has been mowed 2 more times!!

Mowed with my Honda HR214-C with HOC of 3.25 inches.

I think i love TTTF!

this pic was taken 5/6 or 5/7 (I cant remember)


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

this picture was take about 3-4 days prior to the one up above. In this pic i rolled the lawn after the irrigation was finished.

This pic was taken 5-4-18


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

Looks good, and some really nice stripes.


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

Anthony Drexler said:


> Looks good, and some really nice stripes.


I was very pleased with the look atfter it was rolled. Looks like it will stripe nice with my scag once it gets rooted

Im excited to see just how dark green it will get...all the cultivars used were fine blade with dark green color!


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Stegs said:


> I'm loving the tttf. It looks like kbg (as far as blade looks), but can handle the weather better!!


Hang on, give it some time 

It will take a little while to mature but once it does the blade width is about double that of KBG. Some cultivars are finer bladed. Fescue is great, keep an eye out for fungus it's susceptible especially when young.


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> Stegs said:
> 
> 
> > I'm loving the tttf. It looks like kbg (as far as blade looks), but can handle the weather better!!
> ...


all these cultivars that are in the mix were thin to medium blade. Ive seen this blend in a mature lawn...it looked nice.....plus the vip 3 PRG is a thin blade mix also with dark blue colorings!


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Should turn out great.

I wish I could try out some ryegrass but it's no go here in NC. My KBG -including my Midnight monostand strip - seems to be significantly lighter than my fescue back yard and it's starting to irk me.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Grass and landscaping looking good :thumbup:


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks everyone...i owe alot to Pete at gci turf on youtube..

He is what pushed me to try out tttf.


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

That lawn looks great. It's sure gonna look good once it matures and the V+ deck starts cutting it.


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

Togo said:


> That lawn looks great. It's sure gonna look good once it matures and the V+ deck starts cutting it.


I got high hopes!~ The V+ deck can make weeds look nice, so i think this lawn should pop

Ill see how this looks as it matures, so far i love it.

This fall i plan on doing another area of lawn...so i may go tttf or maybe try a PRG/KBG mix .....we will see!


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Looks beautiful! As j4c11 mentioned, and others from our neck of the woods with TTTF experience will tell you, be ready with a fungicide, or even start some preventative bio treatments. Not exactly sure of the climate up your way, but if you have any warm, wet nights young TTTF will develop Brown Patch in a heartbeat. Your TTTF babies have yet to face their true test.


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

not sure what warm nights mean. right now its the low 60s here

during the summer we may get a few hot/humid nights were it cools to mid 70s.....but thats not too often.

if we hit 90 3-5 times a summer its considered a hot summer, mainly its 80s or less just about all summer with nights cooling to 60s

i will plan on doing a granular fungicide then to be safe. When should i do it to be most effective?

Im worried most about annual bluegrass getting into it now. That stuff scares me


----------



## Hyna32 (Dec 1, 2017)

Looks great @Stegs! I'm really struck by the uniformity you've achieved, nice. I'm west of you in IL, and just over 3wks into my spring reno (kbg mono). Like what the others have posted on your thread, arming ourselves with the appropriate herbicides/fungicides for these young stands in prep for the summer is a solid move. I'll be following this...off to a great start!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Wow, looks very nice!


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

j4c11 said:


> Stegs said:
> 
> 
> > I'm loving the tttf. It looks like kbg (as far as blade looks), but can handle the weather better!!
> ...


My dad has a prg stand in Winston, ask me about it in August. Looks awesome right now


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

Hyna32 said:


> Looks great @Stegs! I'm really struck by the uniformity you've achieved, nice. I'm west of you in IL, and just over 3wks into my spring reno (kbg mono). Like what the others have posted on your thread, arming ourselves with the appropriate herbicides/fungicides for these young stands in prep for the summer is a solid move. I'll be following this...off to a great start!


thank you! i appreciate it! Im hoping it will turn out !


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Wow, looks very nice!


thank you! im very excited to get a decent stand of turf. I have high hopes for this TTTF and PRG mix!


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Stegs said:


> not sure what warm nights mean. right now its the low 60s here
> 
> during the summer we may get a few hot/humid nights were it cools to mid 70s.....but thats not too often.
> 
> ...


From NCSU... "The disease can begin to develop when night temperatures exceed 60°F, but is most severe when low and high temperatures are above 70°F and 90°F, respectively. The turfgrass leaves must be continuously wet for at least 10 to 12 hours for the brown patch fungus to infect."

https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/diseases-in-turf/brown-patch-in-turf/

Regarding fungicide application, I generally follow the forecast and put down prior to the above conditions as a preventative. I know a lot of folks try to stick to the bios like Serenade, Companion, and Actinovate as preventatives. You may be able to get away from that if you're conditions aren't too bad. Its really the humidity that kills us down here. It keeps the grass wet for long periods.


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

ok we rarely get above 90 during the day, 70s at night maybe for the month of july...

grass wet for 10-12 hours straight doesnt happen often unless we get alot of rain. I feel that brown patch would be more of a issue in the transition zone areas. I feel I may be a little north for these types of issues.....

But im still not going to risk it....Im going to get a granular fungicide to apply all summer long....maybe just gets scotts fungide or get some pillar G and start spreading it 1 time a month for the entire summer


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Stegs said:


> ok we rarely get above 90 during the day, 70s at night maybe for the month of july...
> 
> grass wet for 10-12 hours straight doesnt happen often unless we get alot of rain. I feel that brown patch would be more of a issue in the transition zone areas. I feel I may be a little north for these types of issues.....
> 
> But im still not going to risk it....Im going to get a granular fungicide to apply all summer long....maybe just gets scotts fungide or get some pillar G and start spreading it 1 time a month for the entire summer


Yeah, you won't have quite the same pressure, so hopefully should have some great success. Looking forward to seeing some pics as it matures! Regarding the fungicide... if you want to stick to a simple preventative regimen, you may want to go for a bio. If you're going to regularly apply chems then you'll need to rotate between at least two classes or you'll build resistance and actually make things worse. Two good options are rotation between a "strobie" like Azoxystrobin or Pyraclostrobin and a DMI like Propiconazole or Triticonazole.


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

more updated pics. Pics taken yesterday 5/21

Starting to fill in and get really thick. My honda hr214 is having trouble cutting it. Im having to mow it every other day now @ 3.5 (highest my push mower will go)

Still bagging the lawn right now until the annual bluegrass gets done seeding...then i will switch over to the scag!


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

grass looks a bit yellow in this pic, its because of the flash on my phone camera.

Lawn is really getting pretty thick now. Im having to mow it every other day with my Honda HR214-C

HOC is at its tallest setting....i think around 3.5 inches


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

Took this pick just to show whats the blades of grass look like at this stage. its really starting to get thick!

Milorganite was put down about 1.5 weeks ago, and a granular fungicide was put down about 1 week ago


----------

